# General > Birdwatching >  Sparrowhawk

## neilsermk1

Observed a Sparrowhawk taking a female blackbird in the front garden of a house at the junction of Castlegreen Road,and Swyen Road on sunday afternoon. Fantastic to see the Sparrowhawk in action, shame for the prey. :Frown:

----------


## Kenn

They sure are great hunters, love seeing them when they are hunting a forrest edge, their flying skills are amazing.

----------

